# What to do with leftover WB-06?



## BrewLizard (23/6/20)

Hi all,

I tried making a hefeweizen with Safale WB-06, despite mixed reviews (i.e. 95% bad, 5% good), and I bought two packets of this yeast. Every time I sip my somewhat tart, slightly-spicy, negligibly-clovey and zero-bananery non-hefeweizen, I wonder what to do with the other packet.

Could it be drowned out by a heavy stout or a highly-hopped IPA? Or should I just make bread with it.

(Got some WLP300 on the way, so I can try the hefe properly soon...)


----------



## MaggieO (24/6/20)

Last year I pitched a stout with WB-06 thinking it was S-04. Actually turned out nice and a little different. Bottled it a little early at 1.012 thinking it was done. It went lower than I thought it would so I had some gushers.

Was thinking of doing this again actually.

3 lbs. (1.4 kg) Maris Otter
3 lbs. (1.4 kg)White wheat malt
1 oz. (28g)Chocolate malt 350L
12 oz. (336g)Roast Barley
6 oz. (177ml) Molasses (This was a touch heavy but not too bad)

0.6 oz. (16.8g) Centennial @ 60 min.

WB-06 Wheat beer yeast

(6/24/2020, ETA: metric units)


----------



## MHB (24/6/20)

BrewLizard
It works really well in say an American Pub Wheat. Add a little Dextrose and it will throw banana, fermenting a little warmer will help. Admittedly no where near what you can get out of WLP300 or W3068 .

MaggiO
When I post on US fora I have to translate into £,s&d other wise I would either be ignored or called a rude arrogant fuckwhit, when you visit someone's home its just good manners to use their house rules - think about it.
Mark


----------



## Hangover68 (24/6/20)

Just bought some WB 06 to try .


----------



## Vini2ton (24/6/20)

Are you sure they call you that for those reasons Mark


----------



## Markbeer (24/6/20)

Don't forget a weizenbock as a possibility.

Underrated style. Perfect for winter.

You could always add fruit of you don't like the way wb-06 tastes.


----------



## MaggieO (24/6/20)

MHB said:


> MaggiO
> When I post on US fora I have to translate into £,s&d other wise I would either be ignored or called a rude arrogant fuckwhit, when you visit someone's home its just good manners to use their house rules - think about it.
> Mark



I really try to do this. Pounds to kilos. Gallons to liters, etc. Sometimes I get lazy, sometimes I forget. USD to pounds sterling / Euro.

Sorry for missing this one. Corrected.


----------



## MHB (24/6/20)

Appreciated
Mark


----------

